# Micaela Schäfer posiert für ihren Erotikkalender vor dem Brandenburger Tor in Berlin am 19/6/2012 (27x) MQ tagged/HQ Update



## Kurama (19 Juni 2012)




----------



## record1900 (19 Juni 2012)

*AW: Micaela Schaefer - topless on the set of her calendar shoot in Berlin MQ tags (x10)*

Ich kann diese Frau Schaefer nicht mehr sehen, trotzdem danke!


----------



## krawutz (20 Juni 2012)

*AW: Micaela Schaefer - topless on the set of her calendar shoot in Berlin MQ tags (x10)*

So viele Plastikballons !


----------



## Punisher (20 Juni 2012)

*AW: Micaela Schaefer - topless on the set of her calendar shoot in Berlin MQ tags (x10)*

Reizüberflutung


----------



## michael01969 (20 Juni 2012)

*AW: Micaela Schaefer - topless on the set of her calendar shoot in Berlin MQ tags (x10)*

ich mag sie:thumbup:


----------



## Jone (20 Juni 2012)

*AW: Micaela Schaefer - topless on the set of her calendar shoot in Berlin MQ tags (x10)*

Micaela in gewohnter Pose . Danke für die Bilder :thx:


----------



## Geldsammler (20 Juni 2012)

*AW: Micaela Schaefer - topless on the set of her calendar shoot in Berlin MQ tags (x10)*

wirklich sehr heiß


----------



## DRODER (20 Juni 2012)

*AW: Micaela Schaefer - topless on the set of her calendar shoot in Berlin MQ tags (x10)*

schick


----------



## Ma3 (21 Juni 2012)

*AW: Micaela Schaefer - topless on the set of her calendar shoot in Berlin MQ tags (x10)*

Sehr schön :>


----------



## Thomy112 (21 Juni 2012)

*AW: Micaela Schaefer - topless on the set of her calendar shoot in Berlin MQ tags (x10)*

was für eine frau wow


----------



## mongobilly85 (21 Juni 2012)

*AW: Micaela Schaefer - topless on the set of her calendar shoot in Berlin MQ tags (x10)*

sind wir mal ehrlich träumen tut doch jeder von ihr!!!alle regen sich auf, sie wäre sonst wie hässlich, aber von der bettkante würde sie keiner stoßen!!!


----------



## Chamser81 (22 Juni 2012)

*AW: Micaela Schaefer - topless on the set of her calendar shoot in Berlin MQ tags (x10)*



record1900 schrieb:


> Ich kann diese Frau Schaefer nicht mehr sehen, trotzdem danke!



Und trotzdem klickst Du Threads mit ihr an! 

Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## porky25 (24 Juni 2012)

*AW: Micaela Schaefer - topless on the set of her calendar shoot in Berlin MQ tags (x10)*

Die landet auch noch im Pornobereich...


----------



## teufel 60 (24 Juni 2012)

*AW: Micaela Schaefer - topless on the set of her calendar shoot in Berlin MQ tags (x10)*

hängt sie an die ballons und last sie fliegenganz weit weg:angry:kopf99:angry::devil:


----------



## Mandalorianer (26 Juni 2012)

*Micaela Schäfer posiert für ihren Erotikkalender vor dem Brandenburger Tor in Berlin am 19/6/2012 (17x)*





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

bedankt don


----------



## Q (26 Juni 2012)

*AW: Micaela Schäfer posiert für ihren Erotikkalender vor dem Brandenburger Tor in Berlin am 19/6/2012 (17x)*

na ja jeder tut was er kann  :thx: für diese RIESEN-BILDER :thumbup:


----------



## Thomas61 (26 Juni 2012)

*AW: Micaela Schäfer posiert für ihren Erotikkalender vor dem Brandenburger Tor in Berlin am 19/6/2012 (17x)*

Also einen schönen Busen hat sie ja,hübsch ist sie auch...:thumbup:,aber sonst...echt peinlich in letzter Zeit!


----------



## Jone (26 Juni 2012)

*AW: Micaela Schäfer posiert für ihren Erotikkalender vor dem Brandenburger Tor in Berlin am 19/6/2012 (17x)*

Oh .... nackt ... wer hätt's gedacht. Danke für die Bilder. Ein toller Körper


----------



## tollewurst6 (27 Juni 2012)

Wow, netter Bilder, weiter so:thumbup::WOW::thx:


----------



## alexxxandra88 (28 Juni 2012)

Erotastic


----------



## pete* (28 Juni 2012)

tolle frau, obwohl sie sowas nicht nötig hätte... danke


----------



## sternsche (30 Juni 2012)

Oh,... ääh.--- nein..


----------



## Bacchus69 (30 Juni 2012)

Heiße Nudel


----------



## Cyrus1981 (30 Juni 2012)

danke


----------



## fsk1899 (30 Juni 2012)

hui, die tussi ist schon sehr sexy


----------



## mongobilly85 (30 Juni 2012)

klasse!! Danke


----------



## CmdData (30 Juni 2012)

Der Kalender wird wohl weggehen wie warme Semmeln


----------



## krillin09 (27 Aug. 2012)

Echt lecker


----------



## bornie29 (28 Aug. 2012)

sorry, aber die alte ist einfach nur eckelhaft!


----------



## TobiasB (28 Aug. 2012)

bornie29 schrieb:


> sorry, aber die alte ist einfach nur eckelhaft!



Bist ja nur neidisch


----------



## Heinz11.85 (28 Aug. 2012)

Wow was für bilder einfach der Hammer.... DANKE


----------



## agouse (28 Aug. 2012)

Das sind doch nette Kurven, danke!


----------



## brainripper (1 Sep. 2012)

schöne ballons


----------



## dk2803 (3 Sep. 2012)

Kurama schrieb:


>


----------



## Weltenbummler (5 Sep. 2012)

Micaela hat ein super Popöchen.


----------



## guennitiem (6 Sep. 2012)

Danke für die Bilder. Ein toller Körper


----------



## tickmaster (6 Sep. 2012)

danke echt tolle bilder


----------



## Mackan (8 Sep. 2012)

Danke!


----------



## hateme (10 Sep. 2012)

danke


----------



## alex99 (25 Sep. 2012)

nice ass and tits


----------



## Elander (25 Sep. 2012)

trotz allem hat sie was...


----------



## Roger (25 Sep. 2012)

eine schöne frau,aber einfach zuviel silicon-trotzdem besten dank


----------



## achilles30 (25 Sep. 2012)

eine sehr atraktive frau !!!!!!


----------



## Nambulus (25 Sep. 2012)

Vielen Dank.


----------



## KG5 (25 Sep. 2012)

So attraktiv sie auch sein mag, wer ständig oben ohne herumrennt verliert seinen Reiz.


----------



## bandit01 (25 Sep. 2012)

:thumbup: sehr schöne bilder


----------



## angel55 (25 Sep. 2012)

danke mehr davon


----------



## matula (25 Sep. 2012)

vielen dank


----------



## Killerplatze (25 Sep. 2012)

Alles aufgeblasene Ballons


----------



## Wow68 (25 Sep. 2012)

Schoene Bilder


----------



## MarcLB (25 Sep. 2012)

Danke schön!


----------



## jojo290 (25 Sep. 2012)

Einfach Scharf :thx:


----------



## aleicht05 (27 Sep. 2012)

super tolle einsichten!! danke!!!


----------



## sos (28 Sep. 2012)

wie sagt man.......doof f.... gut !!!!


----------



## adi99 (28 Sep. 2012)

danke will einen luftballon haben


----------



## [email protected] (28 Sep. 2012)

plastic fantastic


----------



## zopilote (28 Sep. 2012)

Super Bilder


----------



## loft (28 Sep. 2012)

Very sexy and Busty


Great pics, thanks

:thx:


----------



## thork (28 Sep. 2012)

Schön Bund:thumbup:


----------



## Fred476 (28 Sep. 2012)

Great pics, thanks:thumbup:


----------



## chazoo (28 Sep. 2012)

wahnsinns frau! dankeschön!


----------



## dave1234 (28 Sep. 2012)

geile Bilder - Danke . . .


----------



## KBlade98 (28 Sep. 2012)

Uiuiuiuiui Micaela


----------



## tierchen (28 Sep. 2012)

Super, Danke


----------



## krasavec25 (28 Sep. 2012)

was für eine frau wow


----------



## mbomaster (28 Sep. 2012)

sehr sehr schön


----------



## andrew555 (28 Sep. 2012)

:thx:danke für die schönen bilder


----------



## Borusse1987 (28 Sep. 2012)

super, danke!


----------



## HansMaulwurf (28 Sep. 2012)

Plastik pur, aber nett anzuschauen  Danke!


----------



## martini99 (29 Sep. 2012)

zumindest ist sie nicht ganz nackt *fg*


----------



## hansiq (29 Sep. 2012)

nichr dass sie abhebt


----------



## nida1969 (29 Sep. 2012)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## Brick81 (30 Sep. 2012)

Heiß! Vielen Dank!


----------



## noobwar (30 Sep. 2012)

War mal wieder zu erwarten das, soetwas von ihr kommt... trotzdem nice


----------



## hateitorloveit (30 Sep. 2012)

absolut mega heiß *.*


----------



## sammyslick (15 Okt. 2012)

Alles so schön rund


----------



## Ayran (26 Okt. 2012)

die ist einfach nur nackt


----------



## deacero (26 Okt. 2012)

Von der gibt es soviel, aber dennoch jedes Mal ein Knaller


----------



## Hando56 (26 Okt. 2012)

Kann sich ja sehen lassen - aber mir hätte es wesentlich besser gefallen sie hätte sich nicht so viel "angetan"


----------



## icke1x (27 Okt. 2012)

Danke für Micaela!


----------



## af3 (27 Okt. 2012)

Die ist nur noch Peinlich


----------



## berbo9 (27 Okt. 2012)

hot :thumbup:


----------



## xasatx (27 Okt. 2012)

sieht aus wie ein ladyboy..ich verstehe ihre "schönheit" nicht


----------



## DirtyHarry33 (6 Nov. 2012)

sehr schöne Bilder :thx:


----------



## porky25 (13 Nov. 2012)

Vielen Dank


----------



## shom (15 Nov. 2012)

:thumbup: super :thx:


----------



## schneer (15 Nov. 2012)

echt heiss, sie macht wirklich alles um Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen


----------



## superb999 (16 Nov. 2012)

nette bilder, danke


----------



## Celebfan56 (16 Nov. 2012)

Danke :WOW:


----------



## burdy22 (16 Dez. 2012)

Hemmungslos und kein schamgefühl
:thumbup:


----------



## mattthecat (18 Dez. 2012)

plastik busen...


----------



## htrude2003 (23 Dez. 2012)

jo mann ist das geil


----------



## werbi (30 Dez. 2012)

heiß danke


----------



## ricardo1234 (30 Dez. 2012)

vielen dank für die pics :thumbup:


----------



## wrl (30 Dez. 2012)

hammer frage mich nur immer warum hat sie überhaupt noch was an bei dem bissel was sie nur an hat kann sie es auch weg lassen


----------



## darkkangun (31 Dez. 2012)

aber eine geile bombshell diese frau ...


----------



## zamorra2012 (31 Dez. 2012)

suche Bilder, wo ihre Vagina zu sehen ist. Weiß jemand wo ich die finden kann? Einen Guten Rutsch wünsche ich allen hier


----------



## knappi (31 Dez. 2012)

Vielen Dank für die tollen Bilder!

Ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

Gruß
Knappi


----------



## Chi3f (1 Jan. 2013)

HRR HRR HRR hrr


----------



## slug18 (1 Jan. 2013)

"Sehen" kann man Sie doch gut!! ;-)


----------



## Kimmelpauer (2 Jan. 2013)

*AW: Micaela Schäfer posiert für ihren Erotikkalender vor dem Brandenburger Tor in Berlin am 19/6/2012 (17x)*



Q schrieb:


> na ja jeder tut was er kann  :thx: für diese RIESEN-BILDER :thumbup:



dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## herb007 (2 Jan. 2013)

tolle frau
danke


----------



## alexxxandra88 (3 Jan. 2013)

Plastic Puppies are great to watch !!


----------



## SG_Ich (3 Jan. 2013)

Ich suche noch die Erotik bei der Frau.


----------



## Skopi (4 Jan. 2013)

toller körper


----------



## Nylonfaible (4 Jan. 2013)

einfach nur scharf....


----------



## user0301 (4 Jan. 2013)

Danke echt geil


----------



## brlina1 (5 Jan. 2013)

zwar nicht die hellste aber klasse figur  :WOW:


----------



## moe0815 (6 Jan. 2013)

Was für eine hammer Braut!


----------



## dollhouse1 (8 Jan. 2013)

SUPER!!Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## LEAX (8 Jan. 2013)

Deshalb gab es am Tag der Aufnahmen kein Silikon mehr im Baumarkt zu kaufen


----------



## Schuster02 (8 Jan. 2013)

Dankeee sehr schön


----------



## bendover (10 Jan. 2013)

Super, bitte mehr von Micaela


----------



## Falandriel (13 Jan. 2013)

Wahnsinn! Tolle Fotos, würde ich mir glatt ins Wohnzimmer hängen!


----------



## jane69 (13 Jan. 2013)

hui, i think she is dumb


----------



## pic (14 Jan. 2013)

Danke für die sehr heißen Bilder!


----------



## JodieFosterFan (14 Jan. 2013)

Heiß aber sehr dünn Danke


----------



## lighty2508 (16 Jan. 2013)

auch wenn sie sich ständig nackt allem und jedem aufdrängt, besorgen würde ich es ihr trottzdem


----------



## Spargel (16 Jan. 2013)

Nicht schlecht!


----------



## danthemaniac (17 Jan. 2013)

out of the jungle


----------



## Mylo2002 (17 Jan. 2013)

ich hab die noch nie angezogen gesehen...


----------



## innes (20 Jan. 2013)

:thx::thumbup::thx:


----------



## chini72 (16 März 2013)

DANKE für die vielen BAELLE!!


----------



## darki (16 März 2013)

billig aber scharf


----------



## streetboy2o1o (16 März 2013)

Ist ja nichts neues von ihr oben ohne zu posen trotzdem danke


----------



## alphalibrae52 (29 März 2013)

Danke für die schöne Michaela - toller Busen "


----------



## Holzauge (29 März 2013)

Vielen Danke schön :WOW:


----------



## manitou1974 (29 März 2013)

auch wenn operiert, sieht sie toll aus


----------



## m0rpheus (30 März 2013)

echt klasse


----------



## knappi (31 März 2013)

Vielen Dank für diese super scharfen Bilder ;-))


----------



## mastercardschei (10 Apr. 2013)

SuuuuperBilder

Danke Dir


----------



## mtmac (11 Apr. 2013)

Das Posting mit den HQ Bildern ist echt NICE ! , Danke !!!


----------



## whomass (13 Apr. 2013)

Also ich seh da nur prall gefüllte Ballons ...


----------



## freyyam (13 Apr. 2013)

So viele Bälle, ... und alle aus Plastik


----------



## Yarrid (14 Apr. 2013)

Very good


----------



## ck90 (14 Apr. 2013)

Sehr nett!


----------



## martini99 (14 Apr. 2013)

Zu viel Plastikballons


----------



## JodieFosterFan (14 Apr. 2013)

freyyam schrieb:


> So viele Bälle, ... und alle aus Plastik



Silikon ist kein Plastik Herr Kollege


----------



## camel46 (1 Mai 2013)

simply perfect


----------



## coldmirror_rules (4 Mai 2013)

danke, cool!


----------



## moniduse (6 Mai 2013)

sehr nett anzusehen


----------



## levman100 (19 Mai 2013)

tolle Bilder einer tollen Frau!

Danke!


----------



## Al Bundy29 (26 Mai 2013)

ist das lanngweilig 

Danke für Frau Schäfer 


Gruß

Al


----------



## Snippy (8 Juni 2013)

Klasse Körper, diese Frau


----------



## bendover (20 Juni 2013)

Schöne Bilder! :thx:


----------



## arthin (20 Juni 2013)

danke für die tollen bilder!


----------



## hank222 (20 Juni 2013)

danke.. !!!


----------



## prinzpi4 (29 Juni 2013)

super bilder


----------



## BUMface (1 Juli 2013)

Unterschätzen sollte man die Deutschen Promis nicht wie man hier gut sehen kann.


----------



## Etzel (1 Juli 2013)

Sie ist schon bildschön. Kann mer nix sagen.


----------



## Bowes (12 Aug. 2013)

:thx:tolle frau, :thx:


----------



## jiksaw88 (12 Aug. 2013)

sehr heiß


----------



## mril (30 Aug. 2013)

nen richtiges schnitzel, danke dafür


----------



## hubu (30 Aug. 2013)

thanks....


----------



## ladokha (31 Aug. 2013)

wow danke!


----------



## Schorni (1 Sep. 2013)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## hallo23 (1 Sep. 2013)

würd sie nicht ablehnen


----------



## lordv (1 Sep. 2013)

Danke für Micaela!


----------



## Terenc (12 Sep. 2013)

Klasse Pics :thumbup:


----------



## hairybeast101 (14 Sep. 2013)

Damn... So hot........


----------



## mb2205 (14 Sep. 2013)

danke für die tollen bilder:thx:


----------



## Sonik2009 (14 Sep. 2013)

Oho micaeeela  hübsches Ding. Danke für die Spitzen bilder


----------



## dolla89 (14 Sep. 2013)

Auch wenn sie viele nicht mögen, ich find sie absolut scharf!! Danke für Micaela


----------



## termiten9999 (15 Sep. 2013)

Nice Danke


----------



## tmadaxe (15 Sep. 2013)

Eine der hohlsten Früchte dieser Republik - aber mit geilen Plastiktitten!


----------



## Ypuns (14 Okt. 2013)

was hätte ich Lust sie zu *************


----------



## ortnerortner (14 Okt. 2013)

danke für die fotos!


----------



## chrissi303 (14 Okt. 2013)

micaela rockt....


----------



## lolzncola (18 Okt. 2013)

Die hat Titten.. einmalig.


----------



## ipavic (6 Nov. 2013)

Beautiful boobs


----------



## semmelus (11 Nov. 2013)

herrlich.. vielen dank!


----------



## ManuelJose (15 Nov. 2013)

schön die ganzen ballons


----------



## xxforyouxx (19 Nov. 2013)

incredible, thanks=))


----------



## Pepperboy (20 Nov. 2013)

Also einen schönen Körper hat sie, kann man nicht meckern. Aber die hat man einfach schon zu oft nackt gesehen. Die reizt einen einfach null  Trotzdem Danke!


----------



## Schorni (20 Nov. 2013)

Tolle Bilder Danke


----------



## DeVan90 (22 Nov. 2013)

Hab letztens Dienstags ein Held sein angeschaut. In der 3. Staffel ist ein Mädchen dabei, die sieht zwar 100x besser aus als Micaela, selbst als die frühere, damals noch hübsche Micaela, aber sie hat mich irgendwie an sie erinnert.
****Gelöscht****


----------



## kingkill85 (22 Nov. 2013)

haha was für ne bitch ... ich finds super


----------



## Dudelzack (5 Dez. 2013)

einfach Geil


----------



## d3imudd4 (10 Dez. 2013)

Ms Plastik


----------



## inail (10 Dez. 2013)

die macht auch alles um an geld zu kommen.


----------



## jollyroga (15 Dez. 2013)

vielen Dank


----------



## Shadofox (19 Dez. 2013)

sie hat ne tolle Figur.. aber damit hört es auch schon auf


----------



## fredt (19 Dez. 2013)

Micaela ist heiss


----------



## lordus14 (22 Dez. 2014)

she has wonderful body. She is so sext and so cute.


----------



## big2 (28 Dez. 2014)

Super Body,schöne Frau


----------



## rondi (14 Juni 2015)

lol dei ballons sind echt


----------

